# how do you hang drywall 20+ feet in the air?



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

I have a room with a vaulted ceiling, maybe 2 stories high in the peak. 

Right now there's some stained T1-11 on there, they were going for the rustic lodge look I guess... eww.

I want to put something on there, but I just don't have a clue on how to get drywall up there. Scaffold? I could cut it up into 4x4 pieces and stucco it all? I don't know... help!


----------



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

You will be money ahead to hire it done, at least the hanging anyway.


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

ok to all the "hire a pro" responders, humor me...

how would a pro hang it ???


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Probably scaffolding. I think my drywall lift can only get up to 15 feet with an attachment. Maybe a drywall lift on a 6 foot scaffold. Yeah, OSHA would love that.
Two sets of scaffolding, side by side with a drywall lift to get the sheets up to you. You could leave the t-111 siding up for backing and go over it with 1/4" or 3/8" to keep the weight down.
Ron


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

johnny331 said:


> ok to all the "hire a pro" responders, humor me...
> 
> how would a pro hang it ???


20 feet up: 
Pipe staging set up. Minimum of 3 guys to do the job. One cuts and passes it up (lengthwise) to 2 guys up top(on staging) who then install it. Been there and done it many times when I had a good strong "young" back....

My vote is the same: Hire it out.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Agreed. Scaffold and a three man crew who know what they're doing. That way no one gets hurt. It's best to use the longest lengths of board to minimize seams and reduce finishing. You're trying to get rid of an undesirable finish. Why hang 4' pieces and "stucco". You'll have a finish you may regret and may not be desirable to others at resale??


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

I totally Agree with Atlantic. Being that I'm the one doing the cutting I bring in a roofers power ladder and use that to send the sheets up. Forget about those 20yr. old days there long gone. BOB


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Falling 35' gives you a ~50-50 chance of survival. 


Falling 20', 75-25? 
Dunno'.


----------



## FrankTheTorontoRealtor (Jul 23, 2008)

*Again... Hire a pro who has the scaffle*

Your not taking into consideration two other very important factors like Insolation and Vapor Barriar. If you don't know what your doing you can be creating a breeding space for mold and rot.

After the expense of the rentals and the back massages you will be way ahead of the game hiring someone with some tools / expierence and help.

Good luck with that.


----------

